# Plaza Machinery is back in business



## bl00

According to a thread over on the Home Shop Machinist forum, Plaza Machinery has re-opened!
     "Spoke to Vinnie Bergamo this afternoon. He has been cleared by the courts to begin selling again. Rules same as for Joe. Email for an appointment or query for an item. Contact is vincentbergamo624@gmail.com."  [quote from user *YoheShop]*


This internet archive link shows the old website and has downloadable lists of what they have/had.  It may not be current, but will give you a good idea of the type of stuff he will have.  Lotsa spare parts for machines.  https://web.archive.org/web/20160204012420/http://plazamachinery.com/


Also be warned that the ebay seller using the name plazamachinery is not associated with the real Plaza Machinery.


----------



## markba633csi

Great news! I was hoping they would open again- 
M


----------



## Charles Spencer

That is good news.  Had good luck with them in the past.


----------



## 4GSR

I wonder if he keeping the same prices as they used to list?


----------



## wawoodman

Wonderful. Best of luck to Vinnie!


----------



## bl00

4gsr said:


> I wonder if he keeping the same prices as they used to list?



I emailed about a few things that were on an old list. He said the lists had not been kept up, but he would check to see what he had. I'll let you know if the price is the same when he gets back to me.


----------



## Sblack

Is that Joe's son?


----------



## kvt

Any idea if they are going to do an updated list that we could get.


----------



## bl00

I don' t know them, but from what was on the other forum I think it is his son.  There was an extended legal process that had to be resolved before he was able to reopen.  I'll ask about an updated inventory when I hear back from him.


----------



## HMF

Vincent's ability to sell was held up by the probate of Joe's estate. Now that that has been done, he's back in business. Use the email address at the beginning of this thread for updates.  Joe was a very good guy. Very honest. I bought from him all the time.  I'm sure the apple doesn't fall far from the tree as far as Vincent.


----------



## Chips O'Toole

Joe stuck it to me pretty good. Hope the new company is different. A word of advice: never buy anything online from a company that won't take a credit card.


----------



## Tim9

Never purchased anything from Joe at Plaza....but I have only heard glowing reviews of the REAL Plaza Machinery.  If new owner just follows same practices of the old business and still keeps prices “fair”....it won’t take him any time at all to rebuild the business.  That appears to have been Joe’s secret....being honest fair and operate with integrity. It’s really not a secret or rocket science. 
    Won’t take any time at all if he’s fair.


----------



## coherent

I emailed them (him) 3-4 years ago when I was looking for a tapping head. He replied once with what he had, bit then never responded with answers when I was ready to purchase. Maybe he was having issues back then. Glad to see he's back in business. Business like his are far and few between these days and the kind of place I just love to browse. Wish I was close enough to visit in person.


----------



## RRRAVEN

Hi Everyone-
I have e-mailed Vincent Bergamo several times over the past two weeks to find out the current (Dec 2020) status of Plaza Machinery and hopefully make an appointment with him to check out a few items.  I have not heard back from him and am wondering if any of you have another e-mail and /or phone number for him?  Is he still doing business or is Plaza Machinery done for good?  This is my first post on this forum so it will not let me quote or show Vincent's e-mail link  so I'll try it this way:  vincentbergamo624 at gmail
Thanks in advance for your time!-
RRRAVEN
Deerfield, NH


----------



## Tim9

By the way, shortly after Joe passed away... there was someone else using the same name “ Plaza” . There were a number of posts on PM concerning this issue. It seems that the new guy was not Joe’s son. He was a crook who had a long reputation for screwing people. Seems like a lot of PM old timers knew him and commented that the guy was bad news.


----------



## RRRAVEN

Thanks.... I read all about that sneaky cat and am aware of his bad actions.  I'm hoping someone can fill me in and get me in touch with Vincent of the real Plaza Machinery.


----------



## Tim9

Here’s the link to the PM thread. The bad actor is named Alan Babin. Thread started in February 2020.... so somewhat recent. I didn’t read all two pages of the responses but I’m guessing there’s some info in there. Good luck.





						Pathetic first post - Scammed by "Alan Babin"
					

After being strung along on a $2500 purchase of a Logan lathe for almost 5 weeks, I had the credit card company charge back the charge.  Every week I would try to call this guy, and I would get a "this voice mail box is not setup" message.  Then, I would text and ask about the status of this...



					www.practicalmachinist.com


----------



## Tim9

Al Babin has a new technique
					

I watch Craigslist here in the Rochester NY area and "Joe" shows up with machine tools for sale, located in a suburb on the north side of the city.  The phone number on the ad has an 860 area code. Connecticut.. Who do we all know from Connecticut?  So I search on "Al Babin", and get the thread...



					www.practicalmachinist.com


----------



## Chips O'Toole

Joe Bergamo cheated me royally. Not Al Babin.


----------



## RRRAVEN

I'm just trying to get the current into for Vincent....Joe's son.  I cannot find a phone number and Vincent has not responded to my e-mails sent to his e-mail that I mentioned in my post.  It's not about who is or was a crook, it's about trying to make an appointment to buy a few tools in Vermont.


----------

